# Puppy Pre-School



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am taking Logan to a puppy pre-school starting this week. Does anyone have any ideas on what I should look out for - good or bad?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Be cautious of large puppies. Sam was slammed by a lab puppy and has been affaid of labs every since. Some classes separate the puppies by size and activity level. I think those are the best. Fun is the most important thing. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I went last night for the intro, where they talk but dont have the puppies come. I was pleased with what I heard, and there are only 7 dogs in the class. The instructor did indicate that they seperate the big & little dogs, although I think they are all little in this class. It was funny as the couple I sat next to asked me what kind of puppy I had & when I said Havanese she got real excited as that is what she has too!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The class I took Kodi to was great. It meets on Wed nite, and anyone is welcome to just come and sit on the sidelines to see what goes on. Because Kodi was so afraid of other dogs, I took him there 2x and just sat for a while. His class was puppy and some dogs were bigger than the others - there were Cav King Charles, Chihuhuas, Mixed breeds, and an American Bull dog. They all got along. The bigger dogs were on the other side of the room.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, wish Oreo, my son and I luck tommorow night. We will be starting obedience classes too  I am eager to see what Oreo gets from this class. I mainly enrolled him to build up confidence and also to socialize with other dogs and people. In this class the family is allowed to participate, children under 8 are not allowed though. This will make for an interesting class. Different dogs, kids, adults - a big mix, so we will see how it goes. As I have mentioned before, I am AMAZED at how brilliant Havs really are. Oreo has already learned to sit, lie down, wait nicely for his food - stay, and he even is learning how to heel off leash really nicely.  We are very proud of this little one, as I am confident you all are proud of your little ones - they rock!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo's first class will be tonight. Eric and I are very excited!! I will fill you in on how he responds to the other dogs. He is pretty nervous of other because the other day there was a dog barking about a block away and he had his tail between his legs and he was trying to hide behind me. So I think tonight will be interesting, but informative


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That's really reassuring Lynn. With time I am sure he will adjust


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Good Morning everyone! Just filling you all in on how Oreo did last night in puppy class. When we got in, they told us to come 10 minute early, so the dogs can meet, Oreo was nervous with the other dogs. Its his first time seeing other breeds. He was, shy buy took to a small goldendoodle, named Merlot - actually it looked like a curly haired full grown Coton de Tulear, that was golden  Oreo seemed to warm up to her, as she was the only one who kinda looked like him. We worked on Sit, Down, Stand and then the classed ended with a pass the puppy - that was fun  and finally a Controlled puppy playtime. The instructor let out the smaller dogs first, and when the most rambunctious dogs where about to be let loose, she instructed us to pick up the smaller ones  She really paid attention to all the signs of all the dogs. Oreo wasn't the only nervous one though, even a really gorgeous Chesapeake Retriever was very timid. But it was funny to watch Orea by the end try to engage the run-like-hell, but the other didn't really understand. He was the only one that didn't bark. He has a buddy though, a tiny pomeraninan that is smaller than him. But funny, that little one just went up to all the dogs and was happy to meet them all - brave litte guy. Oreo was afraid of him at first, but then by the end he loosed up  We'll see how things go next week


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is wonderful!!! sounds like it was a nice experience. I like the pass the puppy idea. I hope our first week with puppies goes good next week.! I am anxious for Logan to meet the other havanese in the class.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

WhitBMom
Sounds like everyone had a great experience and the trainer runs an excellent class. Same thing happened with Kodi - very timid the first few classes, and then had a great time with the other pups. We even did some agility things. Everyone couldn't believe how good Kodi did jumping over bars and thru the tire. He just flew.
I hope you continue to have such a great time


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Her name is Jan Morgan and I really like her methods. He objective is to get the dog to listen on command once. I liked that she did talk about the past methods that she said were very mean and that she no longer uses. She believes in positive reinforcement and hands-off methods. its really neat to watch how she gets the pups to do what she asks. But what I do like about her the most, is she really, really pays attention to all the dogs signs of agitation, nervousness and fright, and she always modifies because her focus is to avoid any form of trauma to any pup. Mind you, all the pups were very friendly and only one was high energy. He was chewing on his owners arm!! It is funny to watch the reaction of a high energy dog when you are calm assertive. My son and I did that, and he immediately calmed down. He's a great dog, but he needs guidance. This is such an awesome experience and I really look forward to continuing obedience with Oreo


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sure sounds like you found a great class. You and Oreo will probalbly learn lots and have lots of fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like the classes are going very well. Dora was pretty timid as well. She now loves the training center. She will cry when we get there. In her puppy class was an adorable bernese mountain dog. She kind of grew up with this dog and now the dog is 125lbs! Dora loves all bernese!!! I have to watch her when at dog shows because she will run up to them bouncing around- not all berners are going to be her friends!

It is great to socialize the dog around even the hyper high energy ones. Just make sure you are in control in case the situation gets bad. My maltese is very high energy. We use a down command when Belle gets too crazy. She will run and drop because I always treat her and never correct her for previously being hyper.

I love seeing havanese involved in training! They are very smart!
Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our first class - with the puppies there - is tomorrow, I cant wait!!! Of course we are expecting a big snow storm that night - knowing my luck poor Logan will have to wait another week before we get to go!! I am crossing my fingers though.
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope it goes well for you Laurie!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well class was cut short due to the weather but at least I got to get Logan there. He was afraid of the dogs, kept hiding behind me, but the trainer feels in a week or so he should be fine. We didnt get to do any training, only questions to the trainer & then went home - in a lovely snow/sleet storm!! I guess I have to wait for the fun till next week. 
Laurie


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Puppy school*

I brought Darby home at 11 weeks and two days later he began his training classes. He was of course the tiniest dog in the class (because he is the teeny tiny variety of Havanese), the youngest and he was also the most popular. Everyone asked what kind of dog he was, fawned over him, etc. It was fun. He learned to "*sit"*, *lie down ("down")* and since this was back in September, I can't recall what else! But he graduated at the end of November. We were taking him for more training last month, but his surgery got in the way of that, so it hasn't happened yet. Anyway, he learned to sit, lie down, "*stay"* and with the stay part, you gradually had him stay put while you walked away, or with distractions, putting a treat on the floor in front of him without him going to get it, etc. "*Come"* was another command he learned, walking him on a leash ("*with me*") and on and on. He is still very good at sitting, lying down and staying, but because of not being able to work with him for a while due to his surgery, he's gotten kind of lazy when we say, "Darby, come!" so we're working on that again. He will run like crazy and fetch a toy and bring it back to you and to get him to release it, instead of saying "give", we say, "thank you" and he's becoming really good at that. Now, with respect to *house training* we taking him outside to do his business but we also have piddle pads. We are trying to gradually get him to go just outside. He's so small that I was worried the cold and snow (today it's been snowing since the middle of the night) would be too much for him. He did *not* like it outside at first (once it got really cold) but he's gradually getting used to it. I will be glad when he's completely house trained, believe me!!  Penny


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All this talk of puppy classes and obedience has me disappointed that Ricky and I haven't been able to benefit from some recently. He attended 3 out of 6 classes back in the fall - we didn't like their brusque, physical out-dated methods at all so quit going - but we haven't had a chance to attend anywhere else yet. With the holidays coming, I was just too busy and vowed that in Jan., we'd join somewhere else. Problem is, my herniated disk acted up again and I've been almost house-bound since Jan. 4th ! UGH!  

I CAN'T WAIT to get Ricky out there, socializing and learning again! I have been doing some training here at home so it's not all 'wasted' time, but still.... I need some socializing too! LOL

This crummy, cold and brutal weather doesn't help either! 

Anyway, I am VERY happy to see so many of you enjoying puppy school and trainings! I also find the Hav to be such a smart cookie and so willing to show off everything he knows!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I am going to take Shelby to puppy class. She needs some training and socialization with other dogs. Even though she has Kodi and my daughter's dogs - Lexi and Jaxson - I think it woukd be good for her to know they are not the only other dogs around.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree Puppy School is a great socialization. 
My guys got used to other dogs from the shows, but I also took 
them to some classes. Its funny, they always know other Havs. The other breeds, Stogie loves and Goldie growls. 

Goldie used to go up to all the Bichons just wagging her tail. She would try so hard to get attention from them. I think its because they are white and Goldie is white. She seems to relate to other white dogs. Its cute.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree as Logan has his two sisters and plays with my friends 3 havanese & he was still shy at the puppy class. Best to get them out there!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*at what age?*

Hi All: What is the best time for puppy kindergarden? We took Jasper right at 12 wks, which really wasn't the best for him. We started in a puppy class-- but there were a lot of Big rambuctious puppies and jasper stayed under a chair the whole time- The teacher had a small dog class so we switched to that - but there were some puppies and some older dogs who had no training and were sullen (including two Havanese) So he really didn't get to play in either class- we learned a lot though and now with the exception of a consistant come- he is pretty well trained. We often thought we had waited til he was older.

But now with Cash I think he may have enough confidence to do well in class with bigger dogs (there was a Lab in the house he was born to)

We have a class in our neighborhood that begins March 14th that would make Cash 5 months old.

What is your experience with your dogs in puppy class, and how old are they?

thanks again,

Missy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I started Kodi at about 4-1/2 mos. Shelby is about that age, so I will probably start her real soon. I have a great class, because they allowed me to bring Kodi for a couple of weeks, just to observe, before we actually started th training. We just sat on the sidelines and got him used to the noises, smells, etc.

Kodi is also a very smart, focused dog, from day one. Shelby seems to be a bit more roudy and not as focused. But she did learn sit the first day we got her, so maybe there is hope for her


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My training club starts a puppy class at 12 weeks. But it isnt obedience. It is more socialization, starting with a leash, etc. I waited for Dora to start at 6 months but we were relocating to a new home and we were busy. But at that point when we started, she already knew how to walk on a leash, sit, down, etc. 

I would say most important would be a good trainer and training center. That makes all the difference. If you search the AKC site, they will recommend AKC training centers. That is what my club is. They have set things they try to accomplish, they try to keep the classes at the beginning with teh same size, and level dogs. I think this helps with socialization.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We had our second Puppy class last night. Last weeks only lasted 10 minutes so I kinda feel that last night was really our first. Logan did wonderful!!! He was shy at first with the other dogs, but came around about half way thru. Is sitting on verbal & hand command, sits for his food etc. His favorite part was Pass the Puppy - he had so much fun with the other people there - it was a blast!! I am so angry that I didnt do this with the girls, but I am having a trainer come to the house this weekend for in home training for them. Hopefully in a few weeks, my home will be nice & calm!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am anxious to learn both of those things. The girls are horrible on leash, they think it is just time to run & they pull so hard that they choke. I figure if we learn how to get Logan to walk nice on a leash we will work on the girls too. 
I have so many times when the sit/stay would be helpful - cant wait to see my 3 all lined up sitting nicely- I think it will be a while, but hope we get there some day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Last night we traded off waking every dog in class, we would walked-heeled, hault, sit, stay then go to the next dog to do the same- we each did this with each dog in class."*

Wow! What a great idea! I hadn't heard of this until now. I'm sure it will be great for Casper! He's such a good boy to do a down and stay while in the store. Good going! 

I'm working on the 'stay' .... it's a struggle. lol

marj


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That class sounds great!! I am sure you are so proud of Casper


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn said:


> The trainer said it is important to get your dog used to other people handling him.


Wow. How true. I would have never thought about that. Makes great sense, especially if you need a puppy sitter in a hurry or if there is ever an emergency (fire, flood) you would want them to listen to the person trying to help them. Smart trainer.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Lynn that sounds great. Its a peace at mind when you find a good trainer with gentle but firm techniques. It is mainly for our benefit as owners and I find it really helps us to get through to them and understand what we are asking of them.

Oreo so far is doing well. His sit is very consistent, and thanks to all of you and our very own dog whisperer , Oreo walks really nicely beside me now. Even when I have the leash let fully loose on my side. I am observing that he is now listening to my son (10 yrs) and even walking beside him up the stairs - not racing to the top anymore 
We are having much success teaching him "paw", "leave it", and down. And it is so much fun teaching him tricks - right now we are working on jumping through a hoop, sitting "pretty" (aka beg) and dancing! Oreo is enjoying it too! I am considering agility and Obedience for Oreo since he is a quick learner. The only thing is he is VERY shy with other dogs and he really needs more exposure to them. I think I will get numbers from some of the other students and see if we can get them together once in a while. Unfortunately, next Thursday is our last puppy intro class - I find here they break up the levels in 4 week chunks. I am looking into the next level now, as I really want to socialize him well. Next week we are having a trick contest, so we will see what we come up with.... Hmmmm, do any of you have any ideas?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*puppy classes*

I wanted to let you all know about class # 7; the trainer taught us how to groom the dog. He started with showing us how to brush the dog and get out mats He showed us what kind of combing tools and how to use them to get how mats. He went on to show us different shampoos, conditioners, how to brush their teeth, clean ears, cut toe nails. Since we groom our dog, and I am struggling with matting, bad breath, I was really pleased with this class.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Boy Lynn. This trainer really impresses me.  I hope I can find one that good. I just have to get my butt in gear and start looking into one.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita, Houston looks sooo sweet Yes start looking now, and ask them what they will be teaching, and if they have big dog classes and small dog classes.

How is everyone elses puppy classes going?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For those of you that have a Petsmart near you, you may want to check into their Puppy Kindergarten class. The training above sounds very similar to what our local Petsmart offers. I took their Puppy KD class three years ago and loved it. The trainer is still there. It is an 8-wk class for $99 and they go over basic obedience commands, grooming tips and general canine behavior.

No matter who you choose for some basic obedience training, I think it can be so much more beneficial for communication between you and your Havs.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kimberly,

Thanks for the info. Did anyone else use Petsmart for puppy classes?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We had our third puppy class last week & it was great!! Logan has warmed up to the idea, and was less interested in interacting with the dogs, but was going around greeting and kissing all the people. We worked on a few things that he pucked right up on, and this week are working on getting them used to being handled, and walking on a leash. I am a little upset as he is going to miss the last class - hubby & I really do have to see our son be inducted into the National Honor Society - if think that takes presidence over the dog!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

How old is too old for a puppy kindergarten class?

Havee is coming at 16 weeks. Between getting used to us and his new home, should I rush him in to class in the first month? I guess it depends on how he is, but do you think that will be too much all at once for him?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The class we go to is a "beginner" class, not really puppy. It is mostly puppies. But, we even had a 2yr old dog in the class, because it was a small dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All the pups in our class were 16 weeks or under, but we had one that was 5 months old, they allowed him in cause he was just purchased and a smaller dog. I feel that the best classes are the ones with dogs in the general size catagory as yours, even if they are older. The bigger dogs in our group (2 of them) bowled over the little guys a lot, until the trainer held them out of most of the activities, then it was unfair to them. I think if the puppy is new to you and has not had any training, that it wouold be worthwhile at 16 weeks. 
LAURIE


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Where I take Maddie for obedience, the puppy classes are for those up to 5 months of age. Beginning obedience is for age 5 months and above. I started Maddie at 8 months, so she's in beginning. There's a mix of dogs her age up to a year and some that are full adults. She has both large and small dogs in the class, but the trainer makes sure that all dogs are well behaved. I really recommend obedience, as it creates a strong bond between you and your Havanese. We took her to class within 2 weeks of coming to us. I would only go to those that base their training on positive training methods, which is what most these days use. We had our 4th out of 7 classes today, and Maddie knows "Sit", "Down", "Stay", "Leave it", and most important, "Come". She's learned so fast and absolutely loves her class. Today, she was having so much fun, she wanted to do the "runlikehell" game at the end. Thank God I had a leash on her!  Her trainer is really impressed with her and often remarks that she looks so comfortable and is having so much fun. Its a great socialization tool, especially if you have a shy dog. If the trainer doesn't have good control of her class, though, I'd pick another trainer/class for sure. You don't want any bad experiences to ruin a good thing.  

Havee should be a perfect age for the puppy class, then you could go on to a beginning class when that's finished. Or you can wait a month and just start beginning. However, beginning usually doesn't have the "play period" that puppies love. You'll have so much fun with him!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Jeanne, it sounds like it will work then--I was hoping it would. I'm really looking forward to it! I want a dog that people like and want to be around. With these classes, I'll have a better chance of achieving that with him. Hopefully I'll have some control over this new little ball of fur!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, it will also help you two get on the same path for understanding each other, which is always better when done sooner, rather than later. A puppy with good dog manners is nicer to have around too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say, sadly that we never thought to take Lily & Lexi to something like puppy preschool. Now that Logan has gone, and we see how he reacts and how good he is, we are kinda mad at ourselves. Being on both sides of the fence I feel that it is the best thing for a pup to participate in. 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, it may not be too late. You might be able to find a beginner's class, especially because they are small dogs. It's worth a try.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We did find a trainer that would come to the house for the girls. She just finished her 6 week sessions & we have found a big imrovement. The barking is still an issue we keep working on, but they now listen much better, come when called (85% of the time) and will sit for their food etc. So I think it is worth it for the older ones too - but much easier with pups cause your are not trying to undo 3 years of bad behavior! 
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

With Majik I have been looking around for obedience classes. Kimberly I noticed you said you like Petsmart's classes. I think I am going to check them out as they seem to have a reasonable price! I find this second time around I have learned so much and hope that I can really give Majik a great start - he is such a lovely dog and the ultimate would be to have him be a Therapy dog.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Helen, I would avoid pet store classes. Try to find a CKC/AKC trainer in your area, you will find one for sure!

Most of the "trainers" at pet stores are just teenagers who get basic training from the store...they don't have the same experience as professional trainers. Plus, a professional trainer costs around the same price. My local PetSmart charges $120 for 6 classes, my trainer charges $110 for 5 classes plus on the 6th week, your dog can do the Canine Good Citizen (CGC) test, the cost of which is included in the $110 fee!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

whitBmom said:


> With Majik I have been looking around for obedience classes.


Helen, have you checked out Who's Walking Who? I took Sydney there for her first class and liked them a lot. Actually it was Nathan who recommended them. 
www.whoswalkingwho.net

Not sure how convenient they would be from Whitby though - but they do have an Ajax location I think...

I'm sure you'll find a good one that works for you!


----------

